# Cutler Hammer A95 Issue



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I've never seen that code either. Are you sure its not saying F10. I think on Eaton drives F10 is a phase loss. First thing when starting up drives after an outage I always check for voltage on all 3 input phases, its somewhat common to loose one or a fuse. On most drives you have to remove the fuses to test them. The drive will give you false readings on fuses when connected. Sorry I can't be of more help, I mostly work with Danfoss.


----------



## IP-EI (Apr 7, 2014)

Definitely FID. But I went ahead and checked voltage and removed line side fuses and checked them, everything is good.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

By line side you do mean the fuses inside the drive right? FID - Field Interlock Device???? LOL. Just a thought, Once again, I am not familiar with Eaton/Cuttler Hammer fault codes/terminology.


----------



## IP-EI (Apr 7, 2014)

I actually couldn't find any fuses inside the drive, I removed the front plate and looked. I checked the fuses on line side before conductors enter drive itself.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

You can Try Eatons After hours electrical Support number 1-800-498-2678. Never called them, and not sure how much they will help, if any.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Is it possibly a Motor ID Fault?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Eaton sold off that product line (A*F*95 by the way) over 20 years ago and does not support it. The company they sold it to was called Advanced Technical Services and last time I had anything to do with them (2005) their phone number was 877-645-3606 And their email was [email protected]. Im not even sure if they still exist though...

But good luck with that, even back then it was like pulling teeth to get info from them. All they really want you to do is send them the drive to rebuild it, for more $$ than it will cost to just replace it with something new. That’s what I did. 

As a general rule, 22 year old VFDs are not worth fixing, if the parts are even made to fix them any more.


----------



## IP-EI (Apr 7, 2014)

Agreed. We are replacing with a Powerflex 755 tomorrow. Fairly certain that the parameters wiped during the outage (was powered down for 2 weeks) and we don't have the software to connect to the drive with a computer. Plus this fault has locked the HIM, pressing buttons gives no response. So.. Powerflex it is. Thanks, gentlemen.


----------



## IP-EI (Apr 7, 2014)

And, as to your statement about old drives not being worth fixing... We still have about 30 "Reliance Electric MaxPac Plus VS Drives" in service at my facility. DC drives from the late 70s. Extremely reliable. Surprisingly, we can still get the cards rebuilt.


----------

